# Ideas for a seatpost that fell inside a aluminum frame.



## DRAUCH00 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi guys, Im new to this forum. I have come across a pretty nice problem. My fiance had just recently purchased a new mountain bike. We were working on installing one of those horrible child ride along seats when my fiance lets go of her seatpost, and boom it slides all the way into her frame. I tried for hours removing this post, but is seems pretty stuck. I tried greasing the end and pulling but no luck. The top of the post sits like 3 or 3.5 inches from the the top of the frame.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

DRAUCH00 said:


> Hi guys, Im new to this forum. I have come across a pretty nice problem. My fiance had just recently purchased a new mountain bike. We were working on installing one of those horrible child ride along seats when my fiance lets go of her seatpost, and boom it slides all the way into her frame. I tried for hours removing this post, but is seems pretty stuck. I tried greasing the end and pulling but no luck. The top of the post sits like 3 or 3.5 inches from the the top of the frame.
> 
> Any ideas?


I assume you turned the frame upside down and hit the seat tube on a hard surface? If that doesn't work, You somehow need to get underneath the seatpost. Something that has two prongs that will grab the bottom of the post...


----------



## DRAUCH00 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Yea I tried turning the post upside down and banging on it from both ends. I was wondering what type of tool would be long enough and still strong enough to be able to pull the tube out. The bike is brand new, so i dont know how it got so stuck inside.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Toggle bolt?*

If you can find a long enough dry wall type toggle bolt you maybe able to stick it into the seat post and than expand it enough to get grip.

You may want to install the wing nut thingy opposite as shown.


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

Does it block your M5 water bottle cage bolt holes? You might be able to pry it up and break it loose a bit there.

Also can you catch the bottom lip of the seat tube with some kind of hook?

How's about using a quill stem if it will fit the inner diameter of the post?

Terrible problem but I'm trying to think how the post would fall all the way in. Most have a head that would prevent that from happening. But I'm sure there's an explanation.

good luck,
glen


----------



## Pockets (Mar 29, 2005)

How about heating the seat tube with a hair dryer?

"Terrible problem but I'm trying to think how the post would fall all the way in. Most have a head that would prevent that from happening. But I'm sure there's an explanation"

I think we need pictures!


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Coat Hanger??


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

*Chill out*



DRAUCH00 said:


> Hi guys, Im new to this forum. I have come across a pretty nice problem. My fiance had just recently purchased a new mountain bike. We were working on installing one of those horrible child ride along seats when my fiance lets go of her seatpost, and boom it slides all the way into her frame. I tried for hours removing this post, but is seems pretty stuck. I tried greasing the end and pulling but no luck. The top of the post sits like 3 or 3.5 inches from the the top of the frame.
> 
> Any ideas?


Use a refrigerant chill spray. I am assuming we are taking about an alum 
seatpost and you don't have access from the top of the seat tube. 
If so, use a circuit chill spray and blast the inside of the alum tube from the REMOVED bottom bracket end. Get a little spray tubing that is long enough. It may just pop
out with a few more repeated non-gorilla type impact hits against a wooden
surface. Circuit chiller can easily get the metal down to -20 F. A second option
would be to take a hair dryer and soak the alum outside surface first. Then blast the inside of the alum seat tube for the largest thermal expansion/contraction effect.


----------



## DRAUCH00 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for all of the ideas guys. I just ended up breaking down and sending it bikeline right down the street from my house. I had enough frsutration on such a stupid task.

Thanks again.


----------



## Visitor 303 (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a pair of pliers that actualy expand as you squeez the handles together.
You can find a pair at an automotive store. THey come in handy for removing C and E clips from half shafts, and / or some electronic components.


----------

